# Fischereischein wo machen ?



## xkoy (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

habe mich mal bissl durchgegoogelt, und bin total unschlüssig.

Ich wohne in Österreich/Tirol in Kitzbühel.

Habe da gefunden für TIROL:

UNTERWEISUNGEN:
                  Die Unterweisung ist eine 10stündige Veranstaltung                    mit Anwesenheitspflicht. Für die Unterweisung wird im Regelfall                    ein Unkostenbeitrag von € 30 eingehoben. Unterweisungsveranstaltungen                    können auch von Personen aus anderern Bezirken, Bundesländern                    und dem Ausland besucht werden.

Und: [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Prüfung an sich ist keine notwendig um in Tirol 			        den Fischfang auszuüben.[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]

Also mehr brauche ich nicht ?
Wie sieht das nun aus wenn ich nach Salzburg fahre ? Ist das dann auch noch genug ?? Oder Kärnten ??

Und wenn ich in Italien Angeln gehen möchte oder Deutschland ? Glaube nicht das ich mit dem Wisch dann in Deutschland genug habe oder ??

Oder sollte ich einfach in Bayern die Prüfung machen und Ruhe ist ??

Danke


----------



## Crotalus (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein wo machen ?*

Wenn du nicht den Erstwohnsitz in Bayern hast kann dir hier die Gemeinde keinen Fischereischein ausstellen, es bringt dir also erstmal nicht viel hier den Schein zu machen. Ich würde den Schein dort machen wo du wohnst, denn dort wirst du ja hauptsächlich angeln, oder? Und um abzuklären ob der Tiroler Schein für die anderen Bundesländer in Österreich gelten würde ich einfach mal nach den entsprechenden Fischereigesetzen googlen. Sind im allgemeinen nicht so schwer zu finden


----------



## magic feeder (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein wo machen ?*

oder einfach mal bei der gemeinde anrufen....die werden es wohl am besten wissen...


----------



## xkoy (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein wo machen ?*

okok, habe meinen Hauptwohnsitz hier in Tirol, 2. Wohnsitz in Deutschland.. also keinen irgendwie 

Also mach ich die 10h , hör mir das an und gut ist.

Dann könnt ich mir aber ne Gastkarte in Deutschland kaufen wenn ich mal da Angeln will ?? Gibts da sowas ?


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein wo machen ?*

könnt schwierig werden, der Deutsche Amtsadel ist da sehr pingelig...


----------



## Ribnitzer (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein wo machen ?*

Hallo xkoy,

In Mecklenburg-Vorpommern kannst Du als Gastangler den Fischereischein für 28 Tage am Stück kaufen, den Preis weiß ich im Moment nicht mir ist aber 20 - 30 Euro im Gedächnis.


----------



## antonio (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein wo machen ?*



xkoy schrieb:


> okok, habe meinen Hauptwohnsitz hier in Tirol, 2. Wohnsitz in Deutschland.. also keinen irgendwie
> 
> Also mach ich die 10h , hör mir das an und gut ist.
> 
> Dann könnt ich mir aber ne Gastkarte in Deutschland kaufen wenn ich mal da Angeln will ?? Gibts da sowas ?



in den meisten bundesländern mußt du den schein da machen wo der hauptwohnsitz ist.
tageskarten usw. gibts in deutschland nur mit fischereischeinen der bundesländer.für ausländer gibts wieder andere regelungen aber auch wieder in jedem bundesland anders.

gruß antonio


----------



## tschechien_angler (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein wo machen ?*

Hallo, an alle bin neu hier, ich meine angemeldet, lesen tu ich schon länger.
Aber ich habe eine Frage, die ähnlich ist und vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrung, oder ist bereit eine Interessengemeinschaft zu gründen.
Also folgender Sachstand - deutscher Bürger - Mitglied im tschechischen Angelverein. Dort Fischereiprüfung gemacht und Angelschein und Angelgenehmigung.
7% der 189 bisher kontaktierten Behörden wollen die Fischereiprüfung anerkennen, als Voraussetzung für Ausstellung des Angelscheins.
Hat jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen? Der Bund hat zwar die Erteilungen zur Ländersache erklärt, jedoch hat sich die Zeit wenig geändert und über allem Recht steht das EU Recht und da sind die Prüfungen anzuerkennen.


----------



## antonio (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein wo machen ?*



tschechien_angler schrieb:


> Hallo, an alle bin neu hier, ich meine angemeldet, lesen tu ich schon länger.
> Aber ich habe eine Frage, die ähnlich ist und vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrung, oder ist bereit eine Interessengemeinschaft zu gründen.
> Also folgender Sachstand - deutscher Bürger - Mitglied im tschechischen Angelverein. Dort Fischereiprüfung gemacht und Angelschein und Angelgenehmigung.
> 7% der 189 bisher kontaktierten Behörden wollen die Fischereiprüfung anerkennen, als Voraussetzung für Ausstellung des Angelscheins.
> Hat jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen? Der Bund hat zwar die Erteilungen zur Ländersache erklärt, jedoch hat sich die Zeit wenig geändert und über allem Recht steht das EU Recht und da sind die Prüfungen anzuerkennen.



wie du schon sagst es ist immer noch ländersache. und innerhalb deutschlands werden nicht mal alle fischereischeine in allen bundesländern anerkannt.
was steht denn diesbezüglich im eu-recht.

gruß antonio


----------



## schrauber78 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein wo machen ?*



tschechien_angler schrieb:


> Hallo, an alle bin neu hier, ich meine angemeldet, lesen tu ich schon länger.
> Aber ich habe eine Frage, die ähnlich ist und vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrung, oder ist bereit eine Interessengemeinschaft zu gründen.
> Also folgender Sachstand - deutscher Bürger - Mitglied im tschechischen Angelverein. Dort Fischereiprüfung gemacht und Angelschein und Angelgenehmigung.
> 7% der 189 bisher kontaktierten Behörden wollen die Fischereiprüfung anerkennen, als Voraussetzung für Ausstellung des Angelscheins.
> Hat jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen? Der Bund hat zwar die Erteilungen zur Ländersache erklärt, jedoch hat sich die Zeit wenig geändert und über allem Recht steht das EU Recht und da sind die Prüfungen anzuerkennen.


 
Tschechien grenzt ja nun an die Gebiete beider Verbände (DAV in Sachsen und VDSF in Bayern). Da ist erstmal zu klären, wo du angeln gehen willst, denn bei DAV erkennt Ausländische Scheine eher an als der VDSF.


----------



## antonio (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein wo machen ?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Tschechien grenzt ja nun an die Gebiete beider Verbände (DAV in Sachsen und VDSF in Bayern). Da ist erstmal zu klären, wo du angeln gehen willst, denn bei DAV erkennt Ausländische Scheine eher an als der VDSF.



die scheine werden nicht von den verbänden anerkannt oder auch nicht sondern von den entsprechenden behörden.
die modalitäten regeln die jeweiligen fischereigesetze und fischereiverordnungen der einzelnen bundesländer.

gruß antonio


----------



## tschechien_angler (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein wo machen ?*

geregelt ist das nicht nur durch das EU Fischereigesetz, sondern auch durch den Schengenvertrag, sowie der Dienstleistungsfreiheit und vielen Richtlinien zur "Ausländer- und Inländerdiskrimminierung"
Ähnliches gab es schon beim Anerkennungsversagen von sogenannten EU- Führerscheinen, was ja ganz schmählich vor dem EUGh gescheitert ist.


----------

